# Nova betta's journal



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi guys so I decided I would like to start a journal! Here is a little about myself.
I'm 15 years old and own 5 bettas (HM butterfly royal, female betta pug, EEHMPK Junior, red crowntail crimson, black copper butterfly Unnamed,)and 2 huge fancy goldfish (a female rykukin saki and a male black moor blackjack)

I'll post pictures of them all tonight! :-D


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Alright guys here are pictures! Sorry it's only like 2 my phone isn't sending pictures to me! first picture is Royals tank 2nd pic is a picture of Royal


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

:shock: He has rosy cheeks. He's so pretty. Also, awesome planted tank. ;-)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

@astrosmom thank you! 

So this morning had been crazy. I didn't sleep well because I've been sick. So I'm exhausted and I don't feel well. And then I have school tomorrow. Hopefully I will get a good night's rest. 

Good news! Lilnaugrim fish came on Friday so I got him all ready in his new tank on Friday. For those of you who don't know it was her cooler belly one she got a few weeks ago. He's really cute in person and never stops moving so that's why the pictures are blury. But he came healthy and happy! 
I put him in the fluval chi because royal was having problems with the current. So royal is in the 5.5 I posted earlier.
I also got some dwarf hair grass and sand at petco abs my LFS Saturday. I know the hair grass probably don't live but may as well try I guess. I think I'm going to turn the fluval chi into a NPT with soil over the summer. 

Do you guys know how long driftwood leaks tannins? I boiled mine for 12 hours and have had it for 2 weeks and it still makes my water a brownish color. 

Well anyway here are some pictures of the fluval and the new boy! BTW on the picture with the snail does anyone know what kind that Lil guy is?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry for the double post (my editing time ran out) but I just caught a typo that I didn't reread. The fish from lilnaugrim was the copper butterfly.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my phone to send all my pictures! Yay!

I added a black background to the new boys tank because the brown water was bothering me. I think it looks a lot better with the background. So I got a picture of that for you guys.

I also finally got a picture of pug, Junior, crimson,royal and the new copper boy.
Picture key:
1:Junior
2:royal
3ug
4:royal
5:crimson
6,7: copper boy (no name)
8: the new boys tank


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi guys! 
Here's a quick update

I went to the LFS and got a few assassin snails. So far I love them lol. I also got a lot of guppy grass and put that in the new boys tank. I'm waiting for my stingray light to come! It should be here Tuesday at the latest!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

It's been way to long since I have been on the forum! (again way to log for me is like a week) LOL

So here is a little cap up on what has happened!

I have always loved horses my whole life. I take private lessons currently and have just started jumping. But I actually enjoy volunteering at my barn instead of actually riding.
The place where I volunteer is a therapeutic riding center for people with disabilities. I work with the horses about half of my time but the other half I work with helping disabled people from the ages of 2-50 years old. And I absolutely love it!
I used to spend about 7 hours there a week and now I spend about 20. I just love working with all the kids!
The last thing including my horse life is in Utah they have the Cavalia horse show going on in Sandy. I'm going on Wednesday and couldn't be more exited!

Back to my fish hobby though.

Nothing has really happened the past few weeks. I think I finally finished aquasaping my 5 gallon fluval chi (Of course youre never truly done). 2ish weeks ago I replaced the filter and light on it. So that was nice!
The plants are doing so well! I couldn't be happier with the way it turned out! And I'm shocked that my dwarf hair grass is still thriving in that tank!

The other tanks are kind of a mess though. I took out all the live plants in the divided 10 except for the anubias and java fern. I just didn't like have 4 planted tanks. While the 10 gallon is still "planted" it's a lot less work now!

The goldfish are doing great and are reaching about 8.5-9 inches now. So I'm thinking about upgrading them. Right now they are in a 55 gallon (there are two goldfish). But I'm thinking about upgrading it to a 75 now that they are coming on to 10 inches. Whenever people come over the are always shocked that they are just fancy goldfish! 90% of the people didn't know that they got past 3 inches, LOL they were way off.

I'm not sure but have you guys noticed that petco is starting to sell kio bettas? oF course mine don't! A kio betta is my dream fish. And I was last Monday to see if they had any kio, they didn't. But of course I couldn't come out empty handed. So that's how I got Leo and I have had him for 1 week today!

That's all that's really happened! I'll add pictures tonight!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

The snail is some type of pond snail; probs a Bladder Snail. :3 Loving the Journal!



Edit: I could always ship you a Koi -- Store Price + Shipping. Muhahaha!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> The snail is some type of pond snail; probs a Bladder Snail. :3 Loving the Journal!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I could always ship you a Koi -- Store Price + Shipping. Muhahaha!


Thanks for the ID! I have about 5 in there now, my assassin keeps or manageable! 

Not a bad idea! The only problem is I'm going out of town soon. Maybe after? I'll PM you if I decide to get one!


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

Love your journal so far and I own fancy goldfish as well and I love them


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe --- I can do whenever. I don't know if my PetCo will have them in every shipment and i'm unsure of the price. They get their shipments in Wenedsday, and I'd ship about a week later. (To make sure he's healthy for you. :3) Overnight or Express -- We would wait till it is consistently warm. 

LOL --- Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> Hehe --- I can do whenever. I don't know if my PetCo will have them in every shipment and i'm unsure of the price. They get their shipments in Wenedsday, and I'd ship about a week later. (To make sure he's healthy for you. :3) Overnight or Express -- We would wait till it is consistently warm.
> 
> LOL --- Sorry for the long post.


If we could do it late July, it's warm here. And I would prefer him shipped in July! I'm not 100% sure I'll get one but if I do that's when it would happen!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

here's an update on Fonce.

he really confuses me LOL. He hasn't marbled at all for like 2 weeks! He still has his BF pattern. And the red mark on his head hasn't moved. Maybe he's constant now!
I took off the black background on his tank because black background-black fish...not a great combination! So here is his 5 gallon. It's fluval chi I just got rid of the weird filter!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Well how is everyone? I love the new format change!

Saturday is my birthday! So I'm exited about that! And I'm actually really hoping I get some money so I can get some more live plants. My parents offered me a iphone6 or a 200$ petco gift card...needless to say I took the gift card!

All of the fish are doing great! Except Royal started fin biting  He has such a beautiful full tail (he is the profile picture a blue butterfly).
Leo (my blue EE) is also tail biting. But surprisingly he is leaving his pectorals alone, unlike Junior!)
Fonce is doing great, and so is pug and all my other fishy friends. I also got a picture of one of my female guppies! (that never happens) so I threw that in.
Here is a small picture update!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Well Fonce passed away today. He had a really bad case of columnaris. It killed him in 17 hours. SIP lil guy! @lilnaugrim


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww, poor guy! Columnaris is nasty and awful :-( Keep the tank open for about 47 days without any inhabitants in it if you can, the bacteria will die off without a host. It's one of the few that will die off, some don't.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Aww, poor guy! Columnaris is nasty and awful :-( Keep the tank open for about 47 days without any inhabitants in it if you can, the bacteria will die off without a host. It's one of the few that will die off, some don't.


I bleached the crap out of it. and wiped everything down with hydrogen peroxide. The plants got a hydrogen prioxide dip and are going in quarantine for 30-45 days and before I put them in a tank they are going in another dip. My assassin snail is also in quarantine. All the other fish are fine.

But now we have a problem! I'm getting a fish from a breeder this Wednesday or Thursday. I thought the bleach,letting it air dry, and the hydrogen peroxide would kill off the bacteria! But I guess it won't.
What do you suggest I do? It's to late to stop the shipping, she already shipped him. None of my other tanks have the columnaris, so I wonder if it really was. The reason I wonder is because I would have definitely cross contaminated by now. I use all the same nets and siphons in my tank (except for quarantine of course) so I feel like the other fish would be sick by now. Just a few hours before he showed signs of the "fungus" I put guppy grass from his tank into my divided 10. Wouldn't they have it by now?

So if it was columnaris what do I do about my new fish? All my 3 quarantine tanks are filled up.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you have pictures of when he was infected? Could have possibly been a slime coat infection instead (Columnaris is one infection, there are other minor ones kicking around) maybe. Can't say much without pictures unfortunately.

The suggestion I gave was just if you wanted to keep the tank up. Bleach and Alcohol should kill off the bacteria just fine. You can also boil your nets for a few seconds; dip them in some boiling water and you should be good, just be careful not to burn yourself of course! And then let dry out. You can always let them dry out in the sun; the UV light destroys all bacteria! Even Myco! That's why fish farmers will occasionally dry up a pond to allow the UV light to sterilize the dirt area and then fill back up later. But you can easily do that with your equipment if you have a porch or backyard or even a window with some light coming in (isn't as effective, but it works). But boiling is the only true way of sterilizing, alcohol and bleach just disinfect which means some bacteria are left over. You can also pour boiling water into your tank to sterilize it, but again, please please please be careful! I don't want people to come back and say "omg! I burnt myself because I followed directions from a person online ahhahahah!" lol, I know you wouldn't but I'm sure others might!

But yeah, that's a quick and easy way (more or less) to sterilize your stuff. Hoses are a little more difficult, you can run alcohol down the tubing and set into a bucket to fill with boiling water for a moment if you want. (Use alcohol separately from bleach or water, not at same time)

Hope that helps some


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Did you have pictures of when he was infected? Could have possibly been a slime coat infection instead (Columnaris is one infection, there are other minor ones kicking around) maybe. Can't say much without pictures unfortunately.
> 
> The suggestion I gave was just if you wanted to keep the tank up. Bleach and Alcohol should kill off the bacteria just fine. You can also boil your nets for a few seconds; dip them in some boiling water and you should be good, just be careful not to burn yourself of course! And then let dry out. You can always let them dry out in the sun; the UV light destroys all bacteria! Even Myco! That's why fish farmers will occasionally dry up a pond to allow the UV light to sterilize the dirt area and then fill back up later. But you can easily do that with your equipment if you have a porch or backyard or even a window with some light coming in (isn't as effective, but it works). But boiling is the only true way of sterilizing, alcohol and bleach just disinfect which means some bacteria are left over. You can also pour boiling water into your tank to sterilize it, but again, please please please be careful! I don't want people to come back and say "omg! I burnt myself because I followed directions from a person online ahhahahah!" lol, I know you wouldn't but I'm sure others might!
> 
> ...


I will pour boiling water in it today or tomorrow!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

wow @*lilnaugrim* all your fish seem to hate me now!

pug has severe dropsy, the pineconing covers her whole body. She is still active but doesn't eat...

I feel terrible because a few days ago she seemed a little off she wouldn't eat and was a little lethargic I kinda pushed it off. But now I really regret it. She is in a hospital tank with Epsom salt and kanaplex. I'm just praying she makes it. But every story that I here with dropsy the fish doesn't survive.

Oh now I'm really paranoid Junior seems a little slow and he also won't except food.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well crap, I'm sorry! It could be part of the Columnaris thing you had experienced, sometimes symptoms don't show up until later or the bacteria infects the water and then once the other fish become stressed, they too become infected. It's just a guess unfortunately.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Well crap, I'm sorry! It could be part of the Columnaris thing you had experienced, sometimes symptoms don't show up until later or the bacteria infects the water and then once the other fish become stressed, they too become infected. It's just a guess unfortunately.


It could be. I think she just couldn't handle it. I decided to put her down early this morning she really wasn't comfortable. Junior is fine now in fact he's more than fine. He's flaring at everything and is eating again. I was so relieved when he accepted food this morning!

I'll just keep an eye out on my other fish. They all seem healthy and happy!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pug may have been already susceptible due to her deformity. She clearly wasn't a typical Betta, perhaps mixed with a wild due to her obnoxiously long body? I really have no idea. But clearly, she probably had some issues going inside of her that we couldn't see, it may have just been that? I'm sorry though, she had a good life with you though ^_^ I'm glad you were able to take her!

Glad Junior is better too!! :-D Hopefully everyone stays good for you


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Pug may have been already susceptible due to her deformity. She clearly wasn't a typical Betta, perhaps mixed with a wild due to her obnoxiously long body? I really have no idea. But clearly, she probably had some issues going inside of her that we couldn't see, it may have just been that? I'm sorry though, she had a good life with you though ^_^ I'm glad you were able to take her!
> 
> Glad Junior is better too!! :-D Hopefully everyone stays good for you


She was the sweetest little fish! In the few months of me having her I noticed she wasn't a very good swimmer. Did you notice that it all too? She could swim but not as fast and well coordinated as my other bettas.
I almost wonder if she kinda had a deformity inside her. Of course you could see problems when you looked at her. She had a crooked mouth (which I thought was adorable) and she was long and skinny. But I am sure there were problems with her digestive, and immunity system. I just don't think she had the physical strength to fight off what ever bacteria was in the water.

But thank you for sending her to me! I really enjoyed taking care of her for the short time we had together!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Pug may have been already susceptible due to her deformity. She clearly wasn't a typical Betta, perhaps mixed with a wild due to her obnoxiously long body? I really have no idea. But clearly, she probably had some issues going inside of her that we couldn't see, it may have just been that? I'm sorry though, she had a good life with you though ^_^ I'm glad you were able to take her!
> 
> Glad Junior is better too!! :-D Hopefully everyone stays good for you


She was the sweetest little fish! In the few months of me having her I noticed she wasn't a very good swimmer. Did you notice that it all too? She could swim but not as fast and well coordinated as my other bettas.
I almost wonder if she kinda had a deformity inside her. Of course you could see problems when you looked at her. She had a crooked mouth (which I thought was adorable) and she was long and skinny. But I am sure there were problems with her digestive, and immunity system. I just don't think she had the physical strength to fight off what ever bacteria was in the water.

But thank you for sending her to me! I really enjoyed taking care of her for the short time we had together!

OK, so now for a real update!
I rescaped my nano cube tank. And I like this scape a lot better! Junior is enjoying it to! I have never seen him so active! I also may or may not have won an aquabid auction...
But because of all the problems I have been having with my fish the seller agreed to send me both of them at the end of them month. I want to make sure I am completely ready for two new fish and I want to make sure everything is ok for them! I think they are both beautiful though!

I also made a Huge amazon order of fish stuff. It was 250$ worth of fish stuff. I ordered a stingray for my 10 gallon, a aquatop internal nano filter for my 5 gallon so I can get rid of the sponge filter. I also got 50$ worth of silk plants for my two 5 gallon rescue tanks. and a bunch of other random stuff.

It seems crazy that i'm down to 5 bettas...it seemed like yesterday I had 9. Everybody is doing great and by the end of the month I will have 7!
Here are some pictures of the cube tank and the two fish I will be getting soon!


----------

